
Wireless stickers to track everything in your house - iamwil
http://www.greengoose.com/
======
sl4yerr
The real-life crossover is fascinating, especially coupled with the API. Now
you can make a software version of that cow that sits in the refrigerator and
moos when you open the door.

------
sodiumphosphate
I don't have any pets, but I have three little monkeys, and I want _all_ of
the sensors!

